# RGB LED CONTROLLER piept extrem



## Gavin80 (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab seit neustem den RGB LED Controller von Cooler Master bei mir verbaut. Soweit alles tutti. Wenn ich jedoch einen Effekt einstellen will, hab ich ein extremes "Fiepen" vom Gerät ausgehend. Im "Mirage-Modus" kann ich ja die Hertz-Zahl einstellen und je höher die Zahl, je krasser das Fiepen. Ich hab schon einige LED-Streifen ausprobiert.   Immer das selbe Problem.

Wenn ich die "Firmware" update und dann die statische Beleuchtung nehme, ist alles in Ordnung. Aber dann brauch ich den Controller nicht, wenn ich die Effekte nicht nutzen kann. Das stört mich doch schon sehr.

Jemand ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## Cooler Master (5. November 2018)

Guten Tag Gavin,

Welchen Controller genau hast du? Wir haben 2 unterschiedliche. Den ganz kleinen C10L und den größeren mit mehrere Anschlüsse.
--
Sylvain


----------



## Gavin80 (15. November 2018)

Also auf der Packung steht auch nur RGB LED CONTROLLER.
Beim EAN-.Code steht folgendes drüber: MFY-RCSN-NNUDK-R1

Es handelt sich um diesen hier:

RGB LED Controller | Cooler Master


----------



## Cooler Master (5. Dezember 2018)

Entschuldige die späte Antwort.
Ich habe meine Kollegen gefragt, und so ein Fall ist noch nicht vorgekommen. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass es ein Einzelfall ist. 
Bitte lasse den Controller vom Händler ersetzen.
--
Sylvain


----------



## CM-Fan (13. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Cooler Master,

habe das gleiche Problem mit dem RGB LED Controller [MFY-RCSN-NNUDK-R1] von Cooler Master. 

Wenn das RGB Licht pulsiert, piept der Controller - je mehr Last, umso lauter. Mit einem CM 14 mm RGB Fan ist das leicht zu hören, ab dem 2. dann lauter, u.s.w..

Das Piepen ist zu laut für einen leisen PC und regt mich sehr auf. Nur bei statischer Farbe ohne einen Effekt ist das Übel weg.

Das Piepen erinnert an ein schlechtes Netzteil oder Mainboard (Spannungswandler), das wird wohl an der verbauten Hardware im RGB Controler liegen. Was kann ein Update der Firmware da bringen? 

Würde mich freuen, wenn Cooler Master dem Problem innovativ gegenübersteht.

Gruß
CM-Fan


----------

